# Hour drive to return cell phone



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I would not drive one hour to get it to him without compensation.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


Take it to a Police Station, get a receipt and send a message to Uber, otherwise you will be posting this tomorrow. "Pax stiffed me and didn't even thank me for returning a phone"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So how'd it go? Is that avatar really you, at age 51? Wow!


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So how'd it go? Is that avatar really you, at age 51? Wow!


Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Often times it's good to do something just because it's the right thing to do. I'm sure from now on you'll do what I do, and ask the pax to ensure they have all personal belongings with them such as cell phones etc. as they exit the vehicle. Sometimes I remind myself of an airline captain or flight attendant with all my canned lines, lol.


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Often times it's good to do something just because it's the right thing to do. I'm sure from now on you'll do what I do, and ask the pax to ensure they have all personal belongings with them such as cell phones etc. as they exit the vehicle. Sometimes I remind myself of an airline captain or flight attendant with all my canned lines, lol.


And end with: any items left in the vehicle will be deposited at the nearest police station.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Can you make auto payments with a check from the Bank of Karma?

Before I drove an hour out of my way, I'd make it crystal clear to the pax that this is costing you time and money to return their phone. See if you can guilt-trip them into at least $20 for your effort,


----------



## birkenstock (Jul 5, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Ps. Just use caution when meeting someone. It's like a first date with a stranger. Same principle. No "insurance" or whatever since you're not on the clock means Uber/Lyft whoever probably cant help with liability issues, if they arise.

Not trying to be negative. Although I believe in the Bank of Karma, I have to admit... for safety reasons alone, I would've applied the aforementioned "police station" advice.

Ps...how did the pax call you directly? Our phone numbers are randomized when on a ride and the communication wont go through after the destination is ended...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


What would I do? It would depend on if they tipped on the ride itself demonstrating their generosity.

If not, I would never report it and drop it as a found item at the nearest business, police, library, wherever.

I found a set of keys days after the pax contacted me looking for them. They had a planet fitness scan card on the ring so I dropped them there. I'm not heartless, but I'm not spending my time and money to fix someone else's mistake.



birkenstock said:


> Ps...how did the pax call you directly? Our phone numbers are randomized when on a ride and the communication wont go through after the destination is ended...


When you report a missing item, Uber will share your phone number, usually after asking you if it's ok, but not always.

Also, the number won't work for us after the ride but will still work for the rider for awhile. I've been called by pax several times after a ride was over.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


Odds are is that they are going to tip. But mention that you are an hour away to possibly guilt them.
If they don't tip you , just start giving it to the police or uber hub.


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

birkenstock said:


> Ps. Just use caution when meeting someone. It's like a first date with a stranger. Same principle. No "insurance" or whatever since you're not on the clock means Uber/Lyft whoever probably cant help with liability issues, if they arise.
> 
> Not trying to be negative. Although I believe in the Bank of Karma, I have to admit... for safety reasons alone, I would've applied the aforementioned "police station" advice.
> 
> Ps...how did the pax call you directly? Our phone numbers are randomized when on a ride and the communication wont go through after the destination is ended...


When you file a left item report, uber asks if it's ok to give the pax your number so you can make arrangements to get it back to them.

The next time it happens I will take the item to the uber office when I'm on that side of town!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What cell phone?

If you really feel bad about it, leave it with your Greenlight Hub (if close) or any police station. The police station route, I had returned a little fitbit thing... but the officer didn't initially want to take it. I texted the rider that their item was at X police station in X city and they can retrieve it at their leisure. I'm sure as hell not driving 2 hours to return something when the chances are they won't tip.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, I would just leave it at Green Light if convenient. Fortunately for me, the hub is close to my real job even though parking sucks around there. Just be ready for the passengers "entitled" @$$ to down rate you for not taking your less valuable time then theirs to deliver the item to them.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

This trip will cost you at least two hours of your time plus gas. If the passenger is not kind enough to offer a decent amount upfront, you can offer to mail it to him if he pays for shipping and packaging first through PayPal or Square.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Well, an hour ? Two hour round-trip ? Not this guy. Sorry.
"I'll be at such and such place tonight at X-O'clock if YOU'd like to swing by and pick up YOUR phone that YOU left in MY car...."


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Well, an hour ? Two hour round-trip ? Not this guy. Sorry.
> "I'll be at such and such place tonight at X-O'clock if YOU'd like to swing by and pick up YOUR phone that YOU left in MY car...."


This is what I did with a pax about a week ago.

The first time I don't check the back seat and tell pax to make sure they have every
thing, they leave a set of keys.

So yeah she called, long story short, after a couple of days, I called her, to let her know where I would be, and she can meet me on Main Street at x o'clock.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


Definitely not a thief but a sucker for sure. Tell him to get an Uber and come to you because you are busy.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV, just a few hours ago, get a Lyft text saying please contact previous pax...left phone in car. Sure enuff, it was there. She had tipped me $3 cash...so, I'm good to take it back to her, only about 3 miles out of my way. Based on the apartments where she lived, I knew she didn't have a lot of money. So, I return phone and she gave me $5 more dollars for gas money. Yay! Later, I'm looking at ride data. She tipped another $5 on app! I don't know if the last tip was posted immediately after the ride or added post-return of the phone. Who cares?!! I be a happy camper/driver, and glad she was reunited with her Iphone.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Not sure if you've heard but karma is a [email protected] I don't return anything, been stiffed twice already. They can come to my daytime work place m-f or pay for it to be returned.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Karma is a two way street. Them losing their cell phone could be Karma paying them back for being miserable, non-tippers.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Have them request a trip thru Uber from your home address to theirs. Only way I see you getting paid.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Veju said:


> Have them request a trip thru Uber from your home address to theirs. Only way I see you getting paid.


What if a different driver accepts the request? She won't get paid but at least she won't be spending time and money delivering the phone.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if a different driver accepts the request? She won't get paid but at least she won't be spending time and money delivering the phone.


Good idea!

At least someone gets paid to return Doofus' phone to him!


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

No no no no they should get another uber to come get the phoneback from YOU! NOT YOUR RESPONSIBILITY!
if they dont like that u can send it back thru fedex!
Not YOUR fault they left THEIR phone in an uber
This is not being mean but again its their fault! Nothing keeping them from just simply hailing another ride to come get it.
Yes it will cost them but it SHOULD. They want YOU to eat the cost. Screw that!


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Update: Traffic was insane getting into the city. The police had streets blocked off and the Chicago Pokemon Go event had nerds and nerdettes (I'm a nerd too) creating a mess like you would not believe. 

He gets to my car, I give him his phone and he hands me a $50 Bill.

Karma. She pays in dividends! ❤


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Take the battery out so they cant track it and show up at your house, then turn it in to the service provider (Verizon, AT&T store, etc...) at your convenience. You're luck you got paid, usually you don't.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


Just tell the passenger straight up.. "You're an hour away from me. I can't deliver it."

Offer to meet him near you. Give him a set time and place.

"If you want to come out my way, I'll be gassing up at (x gas station) at between 2-2:15 before heading out for the day."

If you can't figure a reasonable solution, then just let him know that you'll drop the phone off at the nearest Uber office next time you're there and will ask them to reach out to arrange a return.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Karma is a two way street. Them losing their cell phone could be Karma paying them back for being miserable, non-tippers.


You are a wise man Steve. Who are we to mess with karma's plan



MKXgirl said:


> Update: Traffic was insane getting into the city. The police had streets blocked off and the Chicago Pokemon Go event had nerds and nerdettes (I'm a nerd too) creating a mess like you would not believe.
> 
> He gets to my car, I give him his phone and he hands me a $50 Bill.
> 
> Karma. She pays in dividends! ❤


Glad it worked out. But you wont always get generous tippers likes that. Next time simply say you cannot make that trip but you'll be happy to ship it to him. Uber or Lyft will provide you with a shipping label that you can print out, and reimburse you if you have to buy shipping supplies. 
A lot easier to buy a padded envelope at ups store and hand it to them to ship.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You are a wise man Steve. Who are we to mess with karma's plan
> 
> .


Heck if its karma were after chuck that thing in those cell phone for cash machines at Walmart and give all the cash to the first homeless person you see!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> Update: Traffic was insane getting into the city. The police had streets blocked off and the Chicago Pokemon Go event had nerds and nerdettes (I'm a nerd too) creating a mess like you would not believe.
> 
> He gets to my car, I give him his phone and he hands me a $50 Bill.
> 
> Karma. She pays in dividends! ❤


Glad it worked out for you this time and thanks for updating us!

Still I think you are probably better off dropping it off at the police station or to an Uber location ASAP. Myself I try to do this before the passenger even contacts me so that they can't ask me to bring it to them and then get mad when I won't do it. Then I try to say something like I dropped it off at the police station "so that your property would be safe". I did this with a Driver's license before and had no issues. I'm glad I did too because the next day the passenger called stating he needed it to get on the plane. He called while I was halfway to a family gathering one hour away. I simply told him that I dropped it off at the police station located at XXX and here is their phone number and the police report #.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> Just tell the passenger straight up.. "You're an hour away from me. I can't deliver it."
> 
> Offer to meet him near you. Give him a set time and place.
> 
> ...


This. They don't need to be telling you what to do, you need to tell them what to do for you when its convenient.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Don't worry Uber has your back? Just got this email...

*Get paid for returning lost items 
On average a driver returns 11 lost items a year. That's a lot of time spent on the road and not earning. You'll soon receive $15 from your rider for every item you return, and riders will have the option of thanking you with a tip
*
Does that change your mind?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> Don't worry Iber has your back! Just got this email
> 
> Get paid for returning lost items
> On average a driver returns 11 lost items a year. That's a lot of time spent on the road and not earning. You'll soon receive $15 from your rider for every item you return, and riders will have the option of thanking you with a tip


I just got this email too!

IMHO - For me, it works great - 95%+ of my trips are within ten minutes of my home, so mileage isn't a big deal.

For someone like MKXGirl who has to drive an hour one-way to return an item... maybe Uber could up the ante a little - say, $15 or .50/mile, whichever is more.

But... this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

REDSEA said:


> Don't worry Uber has your back! Just got this email...
> 
> *Get paid for returning lost items
> On average a driver returns 11 lost items a year. That's a lot of time spent on the road and not earning. You'll soon receive $15 from your rider for every item you return, and riders will have the option of thanking you with a tip
> ...


Still wouldnt do the hour return. But not bad if you're still close by. Probably be double what you made from the ride


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Don't worry Uber has your back! Just got this email...
> 
> *Get paid for returning lost items
> On average a driver returns 11 lost items a year. That's a lot of time spent on the road and not earning. You'll soon receive $15 from your rider for every item you return, and riders will have the option of thanking you with a tip
> ...


Awesome! That is fair. To be honest I would probably do it for free if it were shortly after the trip and close by. But that is just being nice and should be considered over and above. We absolutely deserve payment for doing this (at our option) as it is not our fault the customer left an item.


----------



## uGotScrUbered (May 18, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


If its an hour away and they were cool on the ride then I'd arrange to meet them in between. If they're b!tchy then I say come all the way and get it or I'll drop it in the mail for $5 via venmo upfront... that'll get them moving. Not your fault they left it behind. They are responsible for their own sh!t, esp. if you reminded them to make sure they got everything.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Still wouldnt do the hour return. But not bad if you're still close by. Probably be double what you made from the ride


Neither would I. Most of my rides are close together so that will work out


----------



## TheUberTransporter (Jul 13, 2017)

It'd be way too far. From my experience no matter what you return pax are never thankful for the return. Also, I've had people to I've returned stuff to who promised a tip but as I've handed it over they took it and ran away.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Ask for a tip on the app. That way they can't pull a bait and switch on you when you get there.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> Update: Traffic was insane getting into the city. The police had streets blocked off and the Chicago Pokemon Go event had nerds and nerdettes (I'm a nerd too) creating a mess like you would not believe.
> 
> He gets to my car, I give him his phone and he hands me a $50 Bill.
> 
> Karma. She pays in dividends! ❤


Uber's new 180 days of change say you should $15.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

The $15 is nice. Seems adequate for the closer/easier situations.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Ask for a tip on the app. That way they can't pull a bait and switch on you when you get there.


This is pretty smart! I like it. When I see $20 tip, I'll head your way.



getoutofmycar said:


> If I were you I would drive an hour in the opposite direction from them and leave it at a police station so they have to spend 4 hours retrieving it.......


I like your style


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is pretty smart! I like it. When I see $20 tip, I'll head your way.
> 
> I like your style


I like this. $15 certainly would motivate me to return the keys rattling in my back seat i noticed a mile down the road. You may miss a ping or two. Also the fact that the pax can give extra incentive via a tip is a smart move.

Good change overall.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I've told people they can have it delivered by Uber. Simple! Order the Uber ride at my location, I'll accept the trip, and I'll happily deliver it to your destination. As an alternative, they can come to me.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I do usually return stuff, because sometimes you get a good tip out of it. Sometimes you don't. One time I got $100 for driving a phone back to the MGM Grand from NYNY across the street. Another time I drove a phone back to a nurse from my house. She lived by Fiesta Henderson. Took me like 45 min round trip, no tip. But she needed her phone. Stuff evens out. Do unto others, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Uber Drivers will receive $15 from passengers for returning an item that was reported lost. The new feature will start Tuesday in Boston and Chicago. It will be interesting to see just what the program does and the restrictions.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/uber-plans-changes-to-how-drivers-can-get-help-return-items/


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Uber Drivers will receive $15 from passengers for returning an item that was reported lost. The new feature will start Tuesday in Boston and Chicago. It will be interesting to see just what the program does and the restrictions.
> 
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/business/uber-plans-changes-to-how-drivers-can-get-help-return-items/


That is cool.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

We will be getting $15 for returning stuff soon


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just wait couple of days. You will get $15.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Put yourself in destination mode and don't bother leaving your house until you get a hit. That way you've at least got something to show for the one way. That, plus the $15 (I wonder if Uber'll take 25% of that (jk) (though sadly, not really a jk)) and maybe a destination ride back and you should be OK.

Not ideal, but better than nothing.

BTW, the two times I've returned phones I've gotten a $25 and $40 tip - the $25 tipper had already tipped me $5 on a $16 fare (plus I was getting $80 kickback for dropping him and buddy at strip club  and hadn't even left the parking lot yet b/c it takes about 10 minutes to cash out sometimes ) and the $40 one had stiffed me on a $24 fare - they were at a dance club, so I just called when I was going to be in the area.

So...lost items haven't been bad to me. LOL


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Put yourself in destination mode and don't bother leaving your house until you get a hit. That way you've at least got something to show for the one way. That, plus the $15 (I wonder if Uber'll take 25% of that (jk) (though sadly, not really a jk)) and maybe a destination ride back and you should be OK.
> 
> Not ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> ...


How do You get stiffed? I'm new to this.



KenLV said:


> Put yourself in destination mode and don't bother leaving your house until you get a hit. That way you've at least got something to show for the one way. That, plus the $15 (I wonder if Uber'll take 25% of that (jk) (though sadly, not really a jk)) and maybe a destination ride back and you should be OK.
> 
> Not ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> ...


How do you get stiffed? I'm new to this.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

tone17 said:


> That is cool.


Except 15 dollars is not enough to return a cellphone if is longer than a 15 minute drive. I still opt to give it to a police station.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> How do You get stiffed? I'm new to this.
> 
> How do you get stiffed? I'm new to this.


Stiffed on a tip.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Can you make auto payments with a check from the Bank of Karma?
> 
> Before I drove an hour out of my way, I'd make it crystal clear to the pax that this is costing you time and money to return their phone. See if you can guilt-trip them into at least $20 for your effort,


You advised pax of the hour (each way I assume) necessary for return of their careless cell phone loss and they replied? "I will pay for your time? Gas?"



Veju said:


> Have them request a trip thru Uber from your home address to theirs. Only way I see you getting paid.


How to be certain you receive their ping?



Hogg said:


> Take the battery out so they cant track it and show up at your house, then turn it in to the service provider (Verizon, AT&T store, etc...) at your convenience. You're luck you got paid, usually you don't.


Will service provider accept lost phones?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had two items left in my car. Both have compensated me for the return trip. First one was $20, next one was $5. Sounds like this $15 (if Uber doesn't take their percentage, yeah right) will be worth more than the average of the tips for returning the item. 

BTW, IRS, they compensated me for the return trip to them, it was NOT a tip. Uber drivers do not get cash tips.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> The $15 is nice. Seems adequate for the closer/easier situations.


Especially if you are able to turn on the DF and actually get another ride to pay your way to drop off the phone...


----------



## Twanster (May 31, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


I'd leave my cell phone in your car to get to see you again 

Oh you meant, what would I do as a driver. I'd drive an hour to see you again


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Except 15 dollars is not enough to return a cellphone if is longer than a 15 minute drive. I still opt to give it to a police station.


That 15 min drive on uber X probably netted you $5 on a trip, possibly less. It certainly worth it. 30 min would be an appropriate time spent, no return time required as long as drop off of item is in an area you can get a ride from. Driving an hour out of the city is out of the question, but driving down from Buckhead to Downtown Atlanta to return an item for $15 + possible tip is well worth it.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis (Jul 26, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> Yes it's me and yes I'm 51! Good genes I suppose!
> I'm returning the cell tonight. I figure at least I'll be making a deposit into the Bank of Karma...


Yes I learned Karma is a *****, looked what happened to me!

PS I like cougars, if u are free drop by my place.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This is why I always check the back seats after people get out. I hate returning stuff to people, unless it's a hot girl.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


I would have Uber send me a prepaid Fed-Ex label.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> That 15 min drive on uber X probably netted you $5 on a trip, possibly less. It certainly worth it. 30 min would be an appropriate time spent, no return time required as long as drop off of item is in an area you can get a ride from. Driving an hour out of the city is out of the question, but driving down from Buckhead to Downtown Atlanta to return an item for $15 + possible tip is well worth it.


It depends which market you are in.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I wish grown people with intact brains would stop with the Kharma crap. Look at the world. See any evidence Kharma is real? No? Then stop pretending like it's a thing.


----------



## MKXgirl (Jul 22, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> I wish grown people with intact brains would stop with the Kharma crap. Look at the world. See any evidence Kharma is real? No? Then stop pretending like it's a thing.


I'm a happy person and I always look for the good in all situations. It has served me well all these years! Namaste~


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

the us postal service is your best friend...


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


 He/She can email you a paid postal label. You attach it to the package and stick it in your mailbox


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Hawkdallas said:


> No no no no they should get another uber to come get the phoneback from YOU! NOT YOUR RESPONSIBILITY!
> if they dont like that u can send it back thru fedex!
> Not YOUR fault they left THEIR phone in an uber
> This is not being mean but again its their fault! Nothing keeping them from just simply hailing another ride to come get it.
> Yes it will cost them but it SHOULD. They want YOU to eat the cost. Screw that!


Share the blame Uber states that drivers check after every trip ends. Meet half way.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Left items are taken to the police station.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok...maybe I missed something...

Butt...I developed a habit of...

When I let out pax I do two things...

1. I announce "please make SURE you have your phones"...

2. When possible I jump out and open my back door and check

Been a loooong time since I have found anything...

Rakos

PS. You ARE seriously cute!

PSS. You too Bluebird...8)


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm also a school bus driver. 6x per day I have to remind 40-50 kids to check their seats for backpacks, lunch bags, and phones before they leave so I don't have to make return trips to schools. Out of habit I also take a quick look in the backseat between pax. Saves a lot of headaches.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


I would have mailed it to him COD.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

MKXgirl said:


> And end with: any items left in the vehicle will be deposited at the nearest police station.


"Any items left behind can be found in EBay"



AuxCordBoston said:


> Uber's new 180 days of change say you should $15.


Not if it's not in your market. Several drivers have posted they didn't get the $15

If you have their phone and it's not locked. You could request an Uber to return it, and give yourself a nice tip


----------



## Ubrip (Jul 29, 2017)

MKXgirl said:


> So a pax left his cell in my car. I reported it to Uber. The pax called me and asked if I could bring it to him. HE LIVES AN HOUR AWAY FROM ME!!! Of course I'll return it because I'm not a thief but what would you do????


Had a similar situation. Passenger worked with me during the day until I was back near his area of town where we picked a mutually convenient location and I got the phone back to him. Gave me a $10 tip for the extra trouble so all worked out.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

My routine.

$50 bucks for me to stop everything in my life and return your crap

or 

I can leave at a police station.

When the cheap pax tell me to turn it into the police station, I wait till I get an airport run in my market, then I drive further north to the next city. I turn in the item there, then I text the individual. Basically, "Hey ran down to my local police station, turned it in, good to go, here is the address "XYZ Police Station (50-60 miles away)".

I love the passenger's reaction when they realize their stuff is so far away.


----------

